# Science Fiction Stories That Are Apparently Free



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 12, 2011)

I came across this site a while back when looking up a author on Wikipedia (yeah, I know) and it had a link to one of their stories at this site:

http://bestsciencefictionstories.com/category/free/

I've read a few more from there (a really good Octavia Butler one, which was also the first of her's that I had ever read) and it seems to be updated at least once a week.


----------

